# Watchmakers Cabinet



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

Me and the Mrs like old stuff, we spend a bit of our spare time going round junk shops and auctions and we often get some interesting finds. Last year we found a watchmakers cabinet at a general auction.

It's amazing to think that these watches were all someones pride and joy at some point. There's thousands of bit and pieces and some almost whole watches but nothing working.

I thought it might be of interest to some of you so here's some photos


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

More pics


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

someone will snap your hand off , If the mods dont delete it first


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry, I should have added NOT FOR SALE!! 

I posted the photos for interest only.

I'm a bit of a hoarder and very rarely sell anything.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

shame about the Pomerol then!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

T D A O M K

There's drool all over my keyboard! :yes:

Guess who is going to win "Most Popular Nooby" award this year? 

Mike


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

tixntox said:


> T D A O M K
> 
> There's drool all over my keyboard! :yes:
> 
> ...


Hi Mike, I'm guessing from your reaction there's some interesting stuff in among this lot. To be honest we bought it because we collect miniature cabinets. The watch spares / bits were an added bonus and I find them very fascinating but I've honestly got got a clue about them at all. It's fired my imagination though, I'd love to shed some light on the watches. I can take more pics of anything you can give me some info on.  I'm a total novice with watches and watch collecting but it's something I want to learn more about.


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

bridgeman said:


> shame about the Pomerol then!


Please excuse my ignorance but what's a Pomerol?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mjsrb5 said:


> bridgeman said:
> 
> 
> > shame about the Pomerol then!
> ...


Check out the stash of wine behind the cabinet :tongue2:


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

Mutley said:


> mjsrb5 said:
> 
> 
> > bridgeman said:
> ...


Ohh, I wondered why there were wine bottles coming up on google search haha, I thought it was some obscure type of watch 

The wine boxes are unfortunately empty, my wife makes footstools out of old wine and port boxes.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

mjsrb5 said:


> tixntox said:
> 
> 
> > T D A O M K
> ...


I haven't spotted anything special really, it's just my natural reaction to piles of old watches offering potential for weeks of tinkering!

Mike


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

tixntox said:


> mjsrb5 said:
> 
> 
> > tixntox said:
> ...


Thats EXACTLY what i was thinking... ive been here too long!


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

jnash said:


> tixntox said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't spotted anything special really, it's just my natural reaction to piles of old watches offering potential for weeks of tinkering!
> ...


I'm now getting into watch tinkering since using this forum, the more i learn about watches the more interesting the cabinet's contents are becoming


----------

